# Magic Eraser



## Harpo (Mar 1, 2022)

A friend on mine has started playing with the Magic Eraser function on his phone, seeing what can be achieved.
I suggested that he try it on famous images. Here are a couple of his early attempts


----------



## Dave (Mar 1, 2022)

The Day Before The Last Supper
Abbey Road IV: A New Hope


----------



## Pyan (Mar 1, 2022)

Quick, before the waitress comes back...
Abbey Road: April 2020


----------



## Harpo (Mar 1, 2022)

My friend’s latest one


----------

